# Problem with reinstalling Trend Micro Internet Security



## gmeijering (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi,

I have problems reinstalling Trend Micro Internet Security. I have had a problem during an earlier installation, so had to uninstall the package. I even removed all keys with regedit. Actually i should say i tried to, because several of them can't be removed.
Also i tried to remove these keys with several registry cleaners.

Then i tried to reinstall Trend Micro, but theres a problem. The program tells me it can't install the package, because i have to finish the uninstallating first. When i click ok, the message appears that the program has found a 2753 problem. i don't know what it means, but i do know i can't install my regular antivirus program now.

I have used HiJackThis to make a log. Underneith you find the log.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 14:16:27, on 31-1-2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16762)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\VIA\VIAudioi\HDADeck\HDeck.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Diagnostics Utility\8169Diag.exe
C:\Program Files\Conceptronic\Conceptronic 54Mbps Wireless Utility\WLANmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ANI\ANIWZCS2 Service\WZCSLDR2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Samsung\PanelMgr\SSMMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\UnH Solutions\IE Privacy Keeper\IEPrivacyKeeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Koppelingen
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Aanmelden - Help - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: EpsonToolBandKicker Class - {E99421FB-68DD-40F0-B4AC-B7027CAE2F1A} - C:\Program Files\EPSON\EPSON Web-To-Page\EPSON Web-To-Page.dll
O3 - Toolbar: EPSON Web-To-Page - {EE5D279F-081B-4404-994D-C6B60AAEBA6D} - C:\Program Files\EPSON\EPSON Web-To-Page\EPSON Web-To-Page.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HDAudDeck] C:\Program Files\VIA\VIAudioi\HDADeck\HDeck.exe 1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [8169Diag] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Diagnostics Utility\8169Diag.exe /hw
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CloneCDTray] "C:\Program Files\SlySoft\CloneCD\CloneCDTray.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Conceptronic Conceptronic 54Mbps Wireless Utility] C:\Program Files\Conceptronic\Conceptronic 54Mbps Wireless Utility\WLANmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ANIWZCS2Service] C:\Program Files\ANI\ANIWZCS2 Service\WZCSLDR2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Samsung PanelMgr] C:\WINDOWS\Samsung\PanelMgr\SSMMgr.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus DX3800 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIACE.EXE /F "C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\E_S337.tmp" /EF "HKLM"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IE Privacy Keeper] "C:\Program Files\UnH Solutions\IE Privacy Keeper\IEPrivacyKeeper.exe" -startup
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xporteren naar Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {15589FA1-C456-11CE-BF01-000000000000} - http://www.errornuker.com/products/errn2004/installers/default/ErrorNukerInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1233314563878
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1233314779274
O20 - Winlogon Notify: dimsntfy - %SystemRoot%\System32\dimsntfy.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: ANIWZCSd Service (ANIWZCSdService) - Wireless Service - C:\Program Files\ANI\ANIWZCS2 Service\ANIWZCSdS.exe
O23 - Service: TMBMServer - Unknown owner - (no file)
O23 - Service: TmPfw - Unknown owner - (no file)
O23 - Service: TmProxy - Trend Micro Inc. - (no file)

Please can anyone help me solving my problem? For now i am going to use another virusprogram as i don't even dare to use my computer without one.

Thanks very much in advance.

Conny


----------

